# Biometrics Appointment



## Angelkissedxx (Feb 25, 2011)

What all do I need for my biometrics appointment, and what do they do during this meeting? Also, is the cost for the biometrics separate to that of the Visa money, or included? Do they run criminal background check, or do they just take fingerprints, and a digital photograph of me to just have on record for them while I'm living there? Or do they just run the fingerprints and stuff through the national
Database to just ensure that I've never been arrested? Lol so many questions, but I just want to be sure that I'm fully educated on what all is going to take place.

Sent from Felicia Mills' iPod touch


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Angelkissedxx said:


> What all do I need for my biometrics appointment, and what do they do during this meeting? Also, is the cost for the biometrics separate to that of the Visa money, or included? Do they run criminal background check, or do they just take fingerprints, and a digital photograph of me to just have on record for them while I'm living there? Or do they just run the fingerprints and stuff through the national
> Database to just ensure that I've never been arrested? Lol so many questions, but I just want to be sure that I'm fully educated on what all is going to take place.


https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/Content.aspx?Tag=HowDoIApply_PAGE should answer most of your questions, but briefly:
Take your confirmation of appointment and passport.
Your fingerprints are scanned electronically and your facial digital photo is taken.
There is no extra fee - included in the visa fee you pay online.
No criminal record check at that stage. But your details will be run through UK Border Agency's database when processing your application at the consulate. It has details of those with UK immigration offences, denied visa, denied entry, forced removals, deportations etc. No routine checking with US criminal record database, but they reserve the right to do so. You have to declare any criminal record or history when you apply.
Make sure your fingers are free from cuts, abrasions, plasters etc, or you may have to return later when your wounds have healed.
Don't worry, it's pretty quick and straightforward.


----------



## Angelkissedxx (Feb 25, 2011)

Well when I was 8 months pregnant with my husbands and mines now 3 month old daughter I traveled to the UK to have our baby and leave our daughter with him, they detained me for 12 hours saying that they weren't satisfied that I'd be leaving at the end of my visit, ( I bought a one-way ticket, my husband was going to purchase me my return ticket once I'd given birth), so they sent me back home telling me to get a visa before I came in the next time, they took my fingerprints as well, and at the time, I asked them if them detaining and sending me back would get in the way of me obtaining my visa, and they said no, just be upfront and honest to the UK Border Patrol Agency when they ask you the reason for your detaining. Well I'm hoping that they were correct...

Sent from Felicia Mills' iPod touch


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Angelkissedxx said:


> Well when I was 8 months pregnant with my husbands and mines now 3 month old daughter I traveled to the UK to have our baby and leave our daughter with him, they detained me for 12 hours saying that they weren't satisfied that I'd be leaving at the end of my visit, ( I bought a one-way ticket, my husband was going to purchase me my return ticket once I'd given birth), so they sent me back home telling me to get a visa before I came in the next time, they took my fingerprints as well, and at the time, I asked them if them detaining and sending me back would get in the way of me obtaining my visa, and they said no, just be upfront and honest to the UK Border Patrol Agency when they ask you the reason for your detaining. Well I'm hoping that they were correct...


Well, in that case make sure you declare your denied entry on your visa application, as they will soon find out anyway electronically. If everything else is ok with your settlement visa application, I don't think it will affect your chances but honesty is important. Concealing material fact is regarded very seriously and they can deny entry for up to 10 years.


----------



## mordavian (Aug 12, 2012)

Joppa said:


> should answer most of your questions, but briefly:
> Take your confirmation of appointment and passport.
> Your fingerprints are scanned electronically and your facial digital photo is taken.
> There is no extra fee - included in the visa fee you pay online.
> ...


Dear Joppa, I am in the same boat needing a VISA to study over in the UK as a Tier 4 student. I need to go to an ASC site to get my fingerprints imaged and picture taken. As I understand it, they say my fingerprints will be compared to the Department of Homeland Security's Watchlist of criminals and immigrant offenders. 

Based on this information, I thought all fingerprints are checked against the US criminal record database, but here you say "no routine checking with US criminal record database"? Is this information unpublished somewhere? 

Thank you for your great help on this forum, I am just asking for some more clarification.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mordavian said:


> Dear Joppa, I am in the same boat needing a VISA to study over in the UK as a Tier 4 student. I need to go to an ASC site to get my fingerprints imaged and picture taken. As I understand it, they say my fingerprints will be compared to the Department of Homeland Security's Watchlist of criminals and immigrant offenders.
> 
> Based on this information, I thought all fingerprints are checked against the US criminal record database, but here you say "no routine checking with US criminal record database"? Is this information unpublished somewhere?
> 
> Thank you for your great help on this forum, I am just asking for some more clarification.


All biometrics taken in US are screened against US record, but not those taken elsewhere.


----------



## mordavian (Aug 12, 2012)

Joppa said:


> All biometrics taken in US are screened against US record, but not those taken elsewhere.


Joppa, thank you for the reply so are all the biometric taken in the US automatically checked against the US DHS' watchlist?

When it is checked with US record. Is the DHS Watchlist the same as the FBI?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mordavian said:


> Joppa, thank you for the reply so are all the biometric taken in the US automatically checked against the US DHS' watchlist?
> 
> When it is checked with US record. Is the DHS Watchlist the same as the FBI?


I think they are separate, but there is bound to be duplication.


----------



## jasesherman (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi Joppa

Thanks for your answers in this thread and elsewhere. If a citizen of Trinidad has been deported from the US and applies to the UK for a student visa, will that deportation necessarily come up? Does the UK check all student visa applicants from non-US countries against DHA records? You previously said in this thread that they do not, so does that mean deportations from other countries won't come up unless you declare them?

Thanks in advance!


----------

